# Calzones w/Q-View



## mr.br0wn (Apr 19, 2008)

*I didn't want to be a forum hog TH so I try not to post all the cooks I do I made extra dough last night and cold proofed it in the fridge for tonights calzones
they were made with pizza sauce, dry salami, pepperoni, ham, bacon, onion, fresh Greek oregano, mushrooms and fresh mozzarella on one and Meunster/Provolone mixture on the other. I pinched the edges down, brushed with garlic butter and sprinkled with parmesian cheese. 500 degrees for 12 minutes on a BGE pizza stone (hope ya don't mind but I was playing with settings on my camera and took alot of pics )*













*Kids really liked this one *


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 19, 2008)

Another interesting choice of food to smoke. I might have to do this in the oven. Don't think my gosm will get to 500 deg.
Andy.


----------



## tell you what bbq (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow...Get me a BIG glass of RED WINE!!  Looks great.


----------



## pdigg (Apr 20, 2008)

Dude.. Wow... That looks.. Just wow..


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 20, 2008)

Great looking calzones, the q-vue only makes them look that much better!

Another example of how diverse the BGE is. If they weren't so expensive, I'd love to have one!! For now, my little ECB is perfect


----------



## mr.br0wn (Apr 20, 2008)

I actually have a Primo XL oval but a BGE baking stone. the Primo stone is glazed and I thought the unglazed may pull more moisture from the dough for a crisper crust.The Primo's are from right here in the states and I think are a notch above the BGE IMHO


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice lookin grub. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Excellent Qview also. nice


----------



## ron50 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks great dave. Did you add any smoking wood or just use charcoal to this smoke?


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 20, 2008)

GREAT lookin Calz ya got there !!!


----------



## smoke freak (Apr 20, 2008)

I wanna eat at your house!!!!


----------



## blacklab (Apr 20, 2008)

X2 man that is some fine lookin food


----------



## mr.br0wn (Apr 20, 2008)

*I like to use light woods sparsely on breads. The lump charcoal imparts a little smokiness at lower temps and I had some chunks of cherry still in the lump I had used the night before for pizzas.The ceramic is so tight that when you shut the vents down it snuffs the lump out real quick to use again. It works well unless you are going for really hight temp cooks because the VOC(volatile organic compounds) level is lowered in the used lump.*


----------



## bertjo44 (May 6, 2008)

Dude, those look awsome. I love a good calzone, still remember the first one I ever had. Never made them homemade though, what is wrong with me. Dang, I'll never try everything on here that I want to.


----------



## lcruzen (May 6, 2008)

Outstanding Dave, just plain outstanding! I've got to try me one of those. Gave me a reminder to try a smoked pasty.


----------



## placebo (May 6, 2008)

Ok thats it! I must go get something to eat NOW!!!

Fantastic job Mr. Brown. Points for you!


----------



## punkin (May 25, 2009)

Got inspired by this calzone thing (never heard of it in Oz) and had to have a go.

Had some frozen left over stuffing from my favourite Chinese BBQ Pork Buns, so i combined a habernero sweet chilli sauce as a base, the pork, and some mozzarella, with some garlic butter and parmesan for the top...


----------



## rivet (May 25, 2009)

Awesome calzones, Mr. Brown! Awesome.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 25, 2009)

Wow!  Great looking calzones!


----------

